# Can't find Mushroom Pate recipe



## lyndalou (Feb 7, 2008)

I just went to take out a recipe for Mushroom Pate that I am pretty sure I got from here...I can't find it! 

If you submitted one a few years ago, please resubmit. Or, if anyone has a TNT recipe for Mushroom Pate , will you share it?
Thanks for any help.
Lyndalou


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## Hoot (Feb 8, 2008)

I think this is what kitchenelf was trying to get to.
Mushroom Pate


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 8, 2008)

Hoot,
That is a godsend. It will be perfect for my party. Would you make it a day or two ahead?
Many thanks to you and Elf.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 8, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Hoot,
> That is a godsend. It will be perfect for my party. Would you make it a day or two ahead?
> Many thanks to you and Elf.


 
Hope you like the recipe. Mushroom Pate. The first is a chunkier version (w the nuts), & the link I posted is more like pate. You could make it a day ahead, refrigerate & keep it covered; but it's very quick to put together.


----------

